# Whelen Power Supply Compatibility



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a whelen edge bar with an SL6 power supply that has just stopped operating. I was looking online for a new one, and i came across both SL6 and EB6 power supplies. They appear to have the same plug style and look just about the same. Is there a difference between these 2 and are they interchangeable? Looks like 3-6 here tuesday AM so the bar went back on the truck, ill just use the flashers for now. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

JCI Trans;999082 said:


> I have a whelen edge bar with an SL6 power supply that has just stopped operating. I was looking online for a new one, and i came across both SL6 and EB6 power supplies. They appear to have the same plug style and look just about the same. Is there a difference between these 2 and are they interchangeable? Looks like 3-6 here tuesday AM so the bar went back on the truck, ill just use the flashers for now. Thanks in advance for any input.


Before you dump the old power supply... Where is it mounted? Have you checked the Fuse? Have you checked your Ground? Last but not least...Have you checked your switch?

If it just stopped working it could be any of those... Your supply should be mounted in a dry place like under your seat or something like that.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

its an edge lightbar, so its mounted within the lightbar. I pulled it out, fuse is good and i bench tested it. It makes a crackling sound and intermittently fires 2 of the tubes. The bench test was done without the switch, hooked directly to a battery.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

maybe you have a bad strobe


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

if it's crackling like you say...you'll need to replace the supply...call around to some of these emergency lighting places and/or give Whelen a call...you can probably pick a new one up for around $125 with your exchange.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I have found a few online, but i was wondering what the differences are between the sl6 and the eb6.


----------



## firemt036 (Jan 1, 2010)

federal signal and star pak are compatible and cheeper connectors are the same


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

JCI Trans;999440 said:


> I have found a few online, but i was wondering what the differences are between the sl6 and the eb6.


Best I can tell, an SL6 is for use with high current 9000 series lightbars, and replaces a 2ZSO power supply. The EB6 is for use with low current 9000 series lightbars, to replace a 2ZFO power supply. 
How all that relates to your Edge, I dunno, but I'll bet John at Safety Lighting knows for sure.


----------

